# How many RFUK member do u know in real life?



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

as the title says: How many RFUK members do u know in real life?


----------



## Sid vicious (Sep 7, 2007)

I know 6


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

i know 1-3, since i live so far away! i know animal addict and i know beardiemadmad, me and him go to school togetha


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Around 6-7, maybe more


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

i no 2! Evie and Zoo-man


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

None  :lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Dunno about 'know' but I've met a fair few.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Well over 10 here.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Dont really know her but I have met Sparkle and her OH, lovely couple


----------



## Essex_Nick (Aug 26, 2007)

None, Have met a few but wouldnt say i know anyone of here.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

met loads, know a few!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I've met 8 wonderful people :lol2:


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

none, but have met cornmorphs and penfold


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

Essex_Nick said:


> None, Have met a few but wouldnt say i know anyone of here.


same here.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

just the one, Mr Writer, cos he's my lodger.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I worked it out on another thread a little while ago, and met another 6 or 7 at the last show... So about 80 I think.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Chiltern Reptiles said:


> I worked it out on another thread a little while ago, and met another 6 or 7 at the last show... So about 80 I think.


this is KNOW not just met.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Meko said:


> this is KNOW not just met.


Ah, ok... Probably about 25 to 30 then.


----------



## TnJ (Sep 25, 2008)

I have met one just over a year ago but don't actually know any :blush:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I've met over 10 of you.........


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

i know about 8 but met about 30


----------



## kermit (Jul 2, 2007)

I know 4 people 2 are friends.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Define "know".


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

slept with:lol2:
see on a regular basis, know there dads uncles grandfathers budgie name ect ect....


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

chamman said:


> slept with:lol2:


That'll be none


> see on a regular basis, know there dads uncles grandfathers budgie name ect ect....


There's some I've seen quite a bit at different meets and events but wouldn't say I see them regular (just being awkward here lol).

Hmmm....definately above 10 though. Think I've met around 70 though (but don't know them all)!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Define "know".


 
met and talk to regular off the net or socialise with


----------



## llama_girl (Jul 6, 2008)

just 1...my bf cooljules...oooh...i think the guys from lizzard lounge are on here so 3 yay! met a few though


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Meko said:


> met and talk to regular off the net or socialise with


Fair defenition......I was just being awkward as per usual


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

If were talking calling in for a brew then I only knew pendlehog and I think shes moved away because Ive not seen her locally or even on the forum for yonks. The only other one I can think of is darwengrey but I know sod all about him apart from hes a nice guy.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

to many, lol


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

yeh i know a few that i class as friends now:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Fair defenition......I was just being awkward as per usual


i was being unusually sensible.. i had to have a word with myself after posting it.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

NONE!
Met a few tho!
x


----------



## laurax (Aug 12, 2008)

i only know 1!


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

I know one  :2thumb:

It's my OH....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## gaspanic (Sep 1, 2008)

I know 3 or 4 maybe (that ive met)


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

i know about 6 and have met about 30
cheers rick :bash:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not sure exactly, i would say well into the hundreds.
i text upto 50 daily lol.
have met many many hundreds more aswell.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> not sure exactly, i would say well into the hundreds.
> i text upto 50 daily lol.
> have met many many hundreds more aswell.


 You certainly get around Nige lol


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> not sure exactly, i would say well into the hundreds.
> *i text upto 50 daily lol*.
> have met many many hundreds more aswell.


yes, you almost made me crash this morning:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

emma_fyfe said:


> yes, you almost made me crash this morning:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 lol, why?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, why?


you text me, and i went to read it while driving. im not the best driver anyway!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

emma_fyfe said:


> you text me, and i went to read it while driving. im not the best driver anyway!


 ah right lol.. doh


----------



## CBR1100XX (Feb 19, 2006)

emma_fyfe said:


> you text me, and i went to read it while driving. im not the best driver anyway!


One of the reasons why its illegal to use your phone whilst driving:whistling2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Quite a few actually, have met, drank and joked with alot of RFUKERS


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I have met loads, And I am privilidged to consider some of them good friends now.
I loath living so far down south though, as I dont get to see people as often as I would like, we are actually considering moving to sussex though which would be fab.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

fazer600sy said:


> One of the reasons why its illegal to use your phone whilst driving:whistling2:


:lol2:yep i know!


----------



## Den (Feb 13, 2007)

Quite a few for me... Couple I wish I didnt know ROFL ROFL

Den


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

I know Sach (xmashx on here) We known each other when we met in school at 11...now we 18 :2thumb: and she still my best buddy lol


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Theres 21 I know and am friends with off the forum, ive met far too many tho :lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

def 10+


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't know exactly how many I _know _but I have definately met a fair few. 


bunch of flippin' wierdos.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Met more than I could remember at shows and meets etc. 

I'd say the ones I'm pally with (ie talk about non rep stuff with, at length and on a regular basis) total about 10. 

Two of my top mates though I met through the forum... Liz (of Liz_n_Mark) is officially as good as family nowadays, Shelley I gab on the phone with every few days... she's my partner in crime :whistling2: and FunkyMonkey calls me his stalker (which is a false statement/wishful thinking by the way) :bash:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Grakky said:


> I don't know exactly how many I _know _but I have definately met a fair few.
> 
> 
> bunch of flippin' wierdos.


Pah! Some people are just hypocrites! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

0......


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I know 1, Bendigo, mainly coz I've spent 2 years at college with her and we still like to go out and terrorise the world lol.


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

Just the one; my boyfriend


----------



## Lindy (Jul 21, 2008)

I know 1, paul from ukmorphs but have met around 10


----------

